# Is there a Rainbow Bridge for bunnies?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss. It does sound like Niblet lived a good long life. Any pet you have had that long becomes a part of you and the loss is difficult. I've had a few pets cremated but have never taken the ashes and would wonder what would happen to them after I was gone. I have scattered ashes of human departed loved ones in their favorite places though and that seems to make sense to me.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss of Niblet, when any loved pet dies, they go to the Rainbow Bridge. heres a beautiful version of it. The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Rainbow Bridge is a place for all pets, not just goldens. I'm sorry for your loss. Rest assured you will see Niblet at the Bridge.


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for your kind words and support. It's been a tough day. I mean, he is just a rabbit. I had no idea his passing would have this effect on me, except he's my first pet.

Anyway, I'm sure once he's taken care of tomorrow, I'll feel a lot better.

Thanks again for your support and kind words.

Smiles,
Bonni

P.S. If you go to the first post in under this topic (Other Pets), you will see that it's all about Niblet! It made me feel nice to read that post today!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bonni,
It doesnt matter what kind of pet you have, when you lose them to death it is always hard. Niblet is at the Bridge running and playing with all the other bunnies. I think that 9 is a long time for a bunny. He sounds like he was a real sweetie and will be with you in spirit till you can be together again. 
Rest in Peace sweet Niblet.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Even bunnies have a bridge. Espcially ones that are loved so much!!!!! So sorry for your loss.

Hooch


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww - so sorry - 9 years is awesome for a bunny! My bunny only lived 4 years 
My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Dear Bonni,

It is so hard when you loose a beloved pet. We've had many birds through the years and when each one goes a little part of me goes with it. I think that the ability to love an animal so much just shows how human we are. I had my first parakeet at five and lost him at eight, and just thinking about that now makes me cry a bit.

He will live forever in your heart. In time you will remember all the good times you had. I send to you and yours my deepest condolences. He wasn't "just" a rabbit, he was Niblet and that made him very special indeed.

Helaine


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

of course there is a rainbow bridge for bunnies, my betty and bob who were mini lops are there, with will and grace my birds, roxanne and liza my goldens, allie my gordan setter and all the pets who have passed on. so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I also had a rabbit named BooBoo, but for short she was named Boobs..........She was with us for only six years and I can understand your grief. My girl was never very friendly to anyone else but me, but I did love her very much. When I found her "peaceful" I did really have a hard time with it. I believe that any animal is a gift to love in your life, so don't ever feel bad that you love any animal. Thanks to the that people can love all the animals they can. There are so many that need to be loved that we can't get too.................

Your story was touching

Ronna
Amanda
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Bonni..Nibblet is in a good place


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

You certainly gave Niblet a great life of nine years,it is understandable to miss your love pet,RIP - Sweet bunny


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet bunny. I'm sure Niblet it playing happily with all the other bunnies and munching of fields of sweet clover at Rainbow Bridge right now.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Of course there is a Rainbow Bridge for bunnies. I have three of them there myself.

Nine years is a long time, and it was because of your loving care that he lived so long.

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

You'd better believe it! There is definitely a rainbow bridge for your beloved Niblet!! I'm soo very sorry that you had to say goodbye already... although they can live longer, eight is a pretty darn good age. I have two right now... and I know that when something happens to them I will feel the loss as deeply as any other pet I have loved. (((HUGS))) you are in my thoughts!!

Sandra


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

*I'm so sorry about your bunny Niblet.* Our bunny Pizzaburger was eight when he died. Animals are very much a part of the family no matter what kind of animal. My guinea pig Ginger was only 2 when she died, I found her slumped over her food dish with her chin in the dish. I cried for days.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Niblet is all curled up right next to Skyler and they're both happy & healthy watching all the other loved pets play at the Bridge.


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

I wanted to thank everyone for their kind words and support. Today was a hard day, but one day toward healing.

I took Nibs to the vet this morning. They were so understanding and treated both of us with dignity and respect. They said that they would have to send him out to get cremated...fine with me. I paid my $23.50, said my good-byes to my little boy and left him in the hands of the people I trust the most with my animals. I left the vet, sat in my car and sobbed for a good 10 minutes.

When I got to work, my boss started with the 'I'm sorry" and "it must be hard for you". I totally appreciate the understanding, but it sent me into a tailspin all over again. As the day progressed, I felt better, but I'm totally exhausted and feel as though I could sleep for days. My behavior is surprising me, as I've never lost anything/anyone close to me so this is all new. I never expected an animal to leave me with such a feeling of emptiness. I know many people have expressed it this way, but it feels as though he's taken a piece of me with him. 

Anyway, I'm starting to ramble, so I just wanted to thank everyone again for your support and comforting thoughts. I just know that Nibs is in a field somewhere, hopping 3 feet in the air like he loved to do, and munching on grass and weeds all day long! Hoppy thoughts, my little man!

Big hugs to everyone,
Bonni


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Bonni,
your heart is grieving and thats normal. niblet was your 1st pet and probably your 1st experience with a pet dying. all your feelings are normal. please know that niblet is happy and hopping around waiting to meet you again someday. sorry for your loss. 

I had both of my dogs cremeted (sp) and I have both of them here with us. I don't really know what we are going to do with them but for now it helps me with my grieving and its been 2 years since my golden miller passed and almost 4 months since our 1st dog Emily a black lab passed. they are in our family room on a book shelf with their picture's. I really miss them alot, but I know they have no more pain and are happy now. 

rest well sweet little niblet.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. ((((((hugs))))))
I believe Rainbow Bridge to be for all God's creatures


----------

